# Problema bios Samsung RV511



## julian403 (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola compañeros, anteriormente escribí un tema sobre el cable flex de una notebook samsung RV511, me prestaron uno y lo probé y no era el cable. Cuando se inicia la notebook primeramente la pantalla es verde y no inicia el sistema operativo. El error que produjo fue: 

File:\BOOT\BCD   
Status 0x0000225 

Efectivamente ese error es debido al inicio del sistema. 

Probé en otra notebook el disco duro de esta y el sistema operativo inicia bien, a su vez probé su memoria ram y funciona. Por ende y por descarte es la bios el problema de esta. 
Reinicié la bios sacandole la pila 30 min (el reinicio es el borrado de la memoria ram a sus valores normales) y tampoco. 

¿Qué puedo hacer?


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 13, 2015)

Busca en la ios que tipo de disco tiene preconfigurado si es ide, sata, y el sistema operativo que le tienes


----------



## julian403 (Abr 13, 2015)

Está en sata, no me es posible modificar esos valores solamente la fecha. 
Lo que si puedo iniciar un usb como instalador de windows pero se tarda mucho en iniciar el instalador y una vez instalado el sistema no arranca el sistema. 

Pero si pongo el disco rigido en otra maquina inicia normalmente


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 13, 2015)

hablo es de si esta en el modo sata nativo o raid, o ide


----------



## julian403 (Abr 16, 2015)

Para no abrir otro tema ya que estamos hablando del samsung RV511. Ahi pude instalar el sistema operativo. La pantalla sigue con un tono verdoso y no se arregla ya le cambié el cable flex y nada y la conecto a una pantalla externa y se ve bien por lo que la placa de video no es. Por ende supongo que es el la pantalla. ¿estoy en lo correcto? porque no quiero gastar esa plata y que no sea. Estoy 99% seguro que si ¿que me dicen? 

Se tarda demasiado en entrar al sistema operativo eso sí. La bios no muestra la opcion de sata nativo o raid o ide. Me parece que es eso pero no sé como configurarlo porque en la bios no aparece.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2015)

Pfff... Yo te diría: La pantalla puede estar fallando de la lámpara, aunque cuando ésta se deteriora, el tono que arroja es rojizo, como el de un atardecer, pero si manifiesta problema con el S.O. podemos descartar fallos de lámpara.
Lo ideal sería probar con otro panel y verificar la integridad del LCD, pero si no tienes ...

También puede ser problema del chip gráfico, lo cual explicaría el tono verdoso y la lentitud de Windows.
Prueba a entrar en modo a prueba de errores, no te vas a librar del color verdoso, pero Windows debe entrar fluído.



julian403 dijo:


> la conecto a una pantalla externa y se ve bien por lo que la placa de video no es.


No tiene que ver. El chip gráfico usa diferentes zonas para el LCD y el Monitor externo. Probar que se vé por externo solamente demuestra que el equipo inicia el arranque correctamente, descartando: *micro, ram, bios, super I-O*, *fuentes secundarias*, etc ...

Saludos.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 17, 2015)

Gracias por tu respuesta pero no puedo entrar al modo seguro porque con F8 en el arranque no entra a las opciones.
¿cómo puedo hacer? 

Listo lo realicé por el msconfig, ahí les cuento. 

No sigue igual y se tarda en arrancar, la pantalla es lo de menos le voy a comprar otra ahora lo que me preocupa es que tarda mucho en arrancar el sistema y ya le reparé el inicio con fixboot y fixmbr en la consola de la reparación del instalador.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2015)

¿No entra a las opciones? ... Entonces que pasa, que sigue tal cual el arranque ..?
A ver si te falla también el teclado, prueba con un teclado por USB.
Puedes forzar una situación arriesgada ... .

Apaga de botón cuando haya cargado windows y en teoría al volver a arrancar te debería ofrecer los modos seguros y las opciones de reparación. Tranquilo, hay cinco huecos y una sola bala.
O si no quieres, le hacemos una prueba de restauración al chip gráfico, pero debes desmontar el equipo hasta llegar al susodicho.


Edito: parece que le hiciste pruebas mientras yo escribía ...


Saludos.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 17, 2015)

Ok como hago una prueba de restauración al chip gráfico. Escucho atento.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2015)

Se trata de sacar la placa del equipo, quitar los disipadores de calor y con un secador de pelo a 3 - 4 cm del chip gráfico calentarlo hasta el punto de que no puedas aguantar el calor con la yema del dedo sobre el chip al retirar el secador, se trata de alcanzar sobre los 80º C en el chip.
Le montas el disipador al micro si se lo has llegado a quitar, a la gráfica no hace falta pues es una prueba de unos 20 segundos.
Conectas la pantalla, pulsador de power y demás con cuidado de no dejar nada en corto, alimentas y enciendes hasta que se se presente la imagen y compruebas si sigue el tono verdoso.
Si necesitas algo mas de tiempo para comprobarlo, coloca el disipador de la gráfica.

*NO *conectes y desconectes cosas con el equipo alimentado por batería o cargador.

Saludos.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 17, 2015)

Esos son los micros que hay en la mother, y el micro está del otro lado, supongo que es el que tiene el disipador. 
O sea lo que hago es un reinicio por temperatura. no?

ah y entre el disipador y el micro había una gomita ¿se la dejo?


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2015)

Por lo que veo, no tienes chip de gráficos dedicado. por lo tanto no hay un problema intrínseco.
La prueba que te he comentado no tiene objetivo.
Lo mas viable sería pobar con otro panel prestado.

Saludos.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 17, 2015)

Solo una cosa más y no molesto más. Lo único que me falta probar es la energía de la pantalla. ¿De dónde toma la energía? ¿del cable flex? o ¿hay otro contactos para esto? porque no los he encontrado, salvo unos cables blancos y negros que creo que son de la antena.

Si es así que tensiones debo medir, si es que es continua o una señal senoidal. He escuchado que hay inversores para alimentar estas pantallas.


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2015)

Los cables blancos y negros son las antenas de Wi-Fi.
La energía la toma del flex. No lleva lámpara como creí al principio, es un panel LED. La energía de alimentación es contínua, te dejo una tabla para que hagas comparaciones.
Sobre todo, ten cuidado de no unir dos pines a la vez cuando uses las puntas del tester, colócales unas agujas o algo porque puedes hacer cortos con facilidad.



Otra cosa, saca el micro y vuélvelo a colocar, llevará gráfica incorporada y puede que esté fallando algún pin.
El que ves con disipador pequeño es el PCH , también es responsable de la imagen. Presiónalo mientras observas la pantalla a ver si el verde se vá, para ello, quítale el mini disipador.
Si encuentras pads térmicos (Gomitas), no las rompas y vuélvelas a colocar despues de las pruebas.

Saludos.


----------

